# Google Play Music Manager- Help?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Anyone familiar with this? If anyone's read some of my past posts .. i'm not too tech-savy. I've dabbled with itunes before, but some say the Google thing is easier? more user-friendly? All I want to do is: Get a bunch of selected songs from my CD collection ( not necessarily the WHOLE CD, but pick & choose cuts from different CDs) onto my computer , and from there onto my little ipod touch that I carry around with me, run with etc. Can I do this with Google Play Music Manger? (hope I explained clearly - I'm never quite sure when to use the terms "upload" & "download" properly)  Comments?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> Anyone familiar with this? If anyone's read some of my past posts .. i'm not too tech-savy. I've dabbled with itunes before, but some say the Google thing is easier? more user-friendly? All I want to do is: Get a bunch of selected songs from my CD collection ( not necessarily the WHOLE CD, but pick & choose cuts from different CDs) onto my computer , and from there onto my little ipod touch that I carry around with me, run with etc. Can I do this with Google Play Music Manger? (hope I explained clearly - I'm never quite sure when to use the terms "upload" & "download" properly)  Comments?


If I understand what you are saying, you just want to copy a bunch of CDs over to some kind of device to play?
I think you would have to set up an account with Google Play similar to ITunes to do that...do you really require that kind of complexity?

Just create a folder on your windows Music.library-ms for personal music files.
or 
Why not just create a music folder "jargey/MyMusic" and copy selections from your CDs onto your computer's " MyMusic" folder 



> To copy CDs to your PC's hard drive, follow these instructions:
> Open Windows Media Player, insert a music CD, and click the Rip CD button. You may need to push a button on the front or side of your computer's disc drive to make the tray eject. ...
> Right-click the first track and choose Find Album Info, if necessary.


and then do a "Send to" (it's a right click) to your MP3 player, or storage device, if that is what you're using to selectively send individual
files to the destination device. 

This is the method I use.

Insert your CD and list the songs on it. Copy the entire CD over to your music folder (assuming you are at least Windows 7?) and them selectively send using the "Send to" command (right click) highlighting whichever selections you want to the "destination device" such as USB storage device, iPod or an MP3 player. 

This has to be plugged into a USB port and listed using the "Computer" icon on your desktop, so your computer "Send to" command
knows which device to send the music file to.

Once you have copied over the desired music files, list your device (iPod) to verify that the files have been copied over while the
device is plugged into the USB port and still known to your computer. When satisfied, just click on "EJECT' to disconnect the device
on the USB port and remove the USB cable. You should be able to play the selected music on your iPod.

Here's a youtube tutorial on how to copy files from a CD to the computer. 

In this example these are picture files, but music files are similar.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uApNeWVFXkA


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

thank you caverman! I think I got everything you say...except the part after you say: "If I understand what you are saying.."
Kidding! Just kidding! 
Yes, what you describe is exactly what I want to do. I will give it a shot. For your info. I want to get the songs onto my ipod touch -ok? AND I'm afraid I'm still on Windows XP ...any problem with that?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> thank you caverman! I think I got everything you say...except the part after you say: "If I understand what you are saying.."
> Kidding! Just kidding!
> Yes, what you describe is exactly what I want to do. I will give it a shot. For your info. I want to get the songs onto my ipod touch -ok? AND I'm afraid I'm still on Windows XP ...any problem with that?


It's a bit different with XP..but essentially the same as Win7.

The files will have a .wma attribute. 
I'm not sure if the right click on XP, Media Player has the "Send to " device command, 

(it's shown as not enabled in the Youtube example, (3:07) I provided below..

you may have to use the "Copy to CD or Device" command instead. 

Let me know if XP has the "send to" command to select and send individual files to a media device. 

Here's the WinXP version of copying music from a CD
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NXzaq-Btzg


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks again!!


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Don't you have to use iTunes to import music to an iOS device? Haven't owned one myself, so I cannot say.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

that's what i thought andrew?? i'm not sure i can use windows media player to "import"? songs to my Apple ipod toch. anyone know for sure???


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> that's what i thought andrew?? i'm not sure i can use windows media player to "import"? songs to my Apple ipod toch. anyone know for sure???


 Yes, apparently you need to have iTunes installed to upload music from your PC to ipod'/iphone. 

The PC and iPod have to be synced in order to do the transfer.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0hyUADdUh4


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

ok thanks guys . I'll stick with itunes.


----------

